# فريونات - مركبات التبريد - وسائط التبريد



## شرطي الهندسة (18 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

تحية طيبة وبعد ,,,,
كثير ما يطلب الاخوان معلومات تخص وسائط التبريد , ونجد المشاركات حول هذا الموضوع كثيرة هنا وهناك, لذا اردت ان اجعل هذا الموضوع خاص بوسائط التبريد فقط ( صور أسئلة فيديوهات جداول معلومات ..... الخ ) حتى يكون مرجع يسهل البحث عنه والوصول اليه .

وانا سأبدأ ان شاء الله بشيء متواضع عن جدول لفريون R-22
يبين درجات الحرارة ( فهرنهايت ) ومايقابلها من الضغوط ( رطل لكل بوصة مربعة )







تحياتي للجميع*​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (18 يناير 2011)

*التركيب الكيميائي لمركب الفريون R-11 و R-12






تحياتي*


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (18 يناير 2011)

*تحية طيبة وبعد 

في المرفق يوجد فلاش جميل يبين العلاقة بين الضغط ودرجة الحرارة لوسائط التبريد التالية R-12 و R-22

واللي ماعنده برنامج لتشغيل الفلاش صيغة SWF ما عليه إلا الضغط على الرابط وستحصل عليه في اقل من 10 ثواني 
ان شاء الله.
http://www.browsertools.net/downloads/SWFOpenerSetup.exe

تحياتي للجميع​*


----------



## الحوتid (18 يناير 2011)

يسلمو يديك ياالغالي 
بصراحه ابداع 
تحياتي


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (19 يناير 2011)

*


الحوتid قال:



يسلمو يديك ياالغالي 
بصراحه ابداع 
تحياتي

أنقر للتوسيع...







وتحياتي لك*​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (19 يناير 2011)

*406a*




​*قرأت هذا الموضوع في احد المنتديات وارجو ان تعم الفائدة
ارجو من جميع الاخوه مهندسين عدم التعامل بفريون 406a والموجود بالسوق المحلى ذلك لانه يتسبب فى تلف الكباس حيث انه يقوم بتحليل الزيت الموجود به ويحوله الى اللون شديد السواد ويفسد اى لزوجه موجوده به مما يجعله اشبه بالماء وهذا يكون يكون له ابلغ الاثر فى الضرر بالكباس من حيث افساد عزل الاسلاك وتجريح البستم هذا عن اكثر من تجربه وطبعا هذا التحذير مقصود به العبوات الصغيرة الحجم ومعروف عالميا حسب كلام جهاز شئون البيئه ان فريون 406 aلايتم لايتوافر عالميا الا فى عبوات لاتقل ابدا عن 13 كيلو اما الاقل من ذلك فلايتم التعامل معها بتاتا .​*
*تحياتي للجميع*​


----------



## رائد حمامرة (19 يناير 2011)

موائــع التبريـد Refrigerants


خواص موائع التبريـد

أهم الخواص التى تؤثر على اختيار مائع التبريد هى :



أ - ضغط التبخيـر (Evaporation pressure)


يفضل أن يكون ضغط التبخير أكبر من الضغط الجوى لمنع تسرب الهواء، المحمل ببخار الماء إلى داخل وحدة التبريد.


ب - ضغط التكثيف (Condensation pressure)

يفضل أن يكون ضغط التكثيف متوسط لخفض سمك المواسير وبالتالى وزن المكثف.


ج - درجة الأنحـدار (Glide temperature)

تتم عمليات التبخير والتكثيف لمخاليط الفريونات مع ثبوت الضغط. وقد لوحظ أن درجة حرارة البخار المشبع تكون أعلى من درجة حرارة السائل المشبع لنفس الضغط. حيث يعرف الفرق فى درجتى الحرارة بدرجة الانحدار. يفضل أن تكون درجة الانحدار لموائع التبريد مساوية للصفر.


د - درجة التجميد (Freezing temperaure)

يجب أن تكون درجة حرارة التجميد مائع التبريد أقل بكثير من أقل درجة تبخير مطلوب تحقيقها بواسطة المبخر.


هـ - درجة الحرارة الحرجـة (Critical temperature)

يجب أن تكون درجة الحرارة الحرجة لمائع التبريد أكبر بكثير من درجة حرارة التكثيف المحتملة والتى تتوقف قيمتها على درجة حرارة الهواء الخارجى.


و - درجة حرارة الطرد الأدياباتيكية (Adiabatic discharge temperature)

يجب أن تكون درجة حرارة طرد أبخرة الموائع من الضواغط متوسطة وذلك لتجنب تسخين الضواغط، أو تحلل زيوت التزييت بها، والعمل على عدم أرتفاع درجة حرارة الجو المحيط


ز - الطاقة الكامنة للتبخير (Latent heat of evaporation)

يفضل أن تكون الطاقة الكامنة لتبخير موائع التبريد كبيرة وذلك لزيادة التأثير التبريدى لكل كيلو جرام من مائع التبريد وبالتالى خفض القدرة اللازمة لسريانه لنفس سعة التبريد.


ح - الحجم النوعى (Specific volume)

يفضل أن يكون الحجم النوعى لبخار مائع التبريد صغير وذلك للعمل على زيادة سعة الضاغط، خفض أزاحة الكباس واستخدام وحدات صغيرة.


ط - إذابـة الزيـت (Oil misciplity)

يفضل عدم إذابة زيت التزيت فى مائع التبريد ليسهل فصله بعد عملية الأنضغاط وأرجاعة إلى الضاغط.


ى - بخـار المـاء (Water vapor)

يجب عدم تواجد بخار الماء حراً أو داخلاً فى التركيب الكيميائى لموائع التبريد وذلك لأن تجمد بخار الماء يؤدى إلى أنسداد الأماكن الضيقة مثل الأنبوبة الشعرية وصمام التمدد.


ك - اللزوجـة (Viscosity)

يفضل أن تكون لزوجة موائع التبريد صغيرة وذلك لتسهيل سريانه وخفض فاقد الضغط خلال المواسير.


ل - الحرارة النوعيـة (Specific heat)

يفضل أن تكون الحرارة النوعية لموائع التبريد صغيرة للطور السائل وكبيرة للطور الغازى وذلك لزيادة التأثير التبريدى مع استخدام التبريد الدونىوخفض درجة تحميص البخار خلال المبادل الحرارى.


م - معامل أنتقال الحرارة (Heat transfer coefficient)

يفضل ان يكون معامل إنتقال الحرارة كبير لتحسين أداء المبخرات والمكثفات وبالتالى خفض أبعادها.


ن - المتانة الكهربية (Dielectric strength)

يفضل أن تكون موائع التبريد غير موصلة للكهرباء خاصة مع الضواغط محكمة القفل والتى فيها تكون مائع التبريد فى حالة تلامس مباشر مع مكونات الموتور.


* هذا وعند اختيار مائع التبريد لا يمكن الأخذ فى الاعتبار كل الخواص الطبيعية والحرارية السابقة فقط، بل يجب اعتبار ا لخواص التى تؤدى إلى خفض حجم، وزن وسعر معدات التبريد، علاوة على أمكانية الحصول على موائع التبريد الرخيصة والغير مؤثرة على طبقة الأوزون. ويعطى الجدول (1) الخواص الطبيعية لبعض موائع التبريد. هذا وتعتبر استخدامات موائع التبريد متعددة وتتم عند درجات حرارة مختلفة ولا يوجد مائع واحد يصلح لكل الاستخدامات.

موائـع التبريـد الأوليــه




أ - الهــواء (Air)

الهواء عبارة عن مائع التبريد لنظام التبريد الهوائى الذى سبق استخدامه مع السفن التجارية ولا يزال يستخدم مع الطائرات.

ب - المــاء (Water)

الماء عبارة عن مائع التبريد لنظام التبريد بالأبواق البخارية، الذى سبق استخدامه فى المستشفيات والمصانع، ولنظام التبريد الامتصاصى (ماء + بروميد الليثيوم).

ج - ثانى أكسيد الكربون (Carbon dioxide)

استخدم ثانى أكسيد الكربون كمائع تبريد لنظام التبريد الأنضغاطى للسفن والمسارح فى أوروبا. وحالياً يستخدم ثانى أكسيد الكربون لانتاج الثلج الجاف.
وثانى أكسيد الكربون عبارة عن غاز عديم الرائحة، غير سام، غير قابل للأشتعال والأنفجار، لا يذيب الزيوت ولا يصيب المعادن بالصدأ ولكن فى وجود الهواء والماء معا يعمل على تآكل الحديد والنحاس.


د - ثانى أكسيد الكبريت (Sulpher dioxide)

استخدم ثانى أكسيد الكبريت مع الثلاجات المنزلية والتجارية. وثانى أكسيد الكبريت عبارة عن غاز سام جداً، غير قابل للألتهاب والأنفجار، لا يذيب الزيوت، لا يصيب المعادن بالصدأ ولكن فى تواجد بخار الماء يعمل على تآكل الزنك وسبائك الألومنيوم.


هـ - كلوريد الميثيل (Methyle chloride)

استخدم كلوريد الميثيل مع الثلاجات المنزلية والتجارية. وكلوريد الميثيل عبارة عن غاز غير خانق، قابل للالتهاب عند خلطه بالهواء، يذيب الزيوت، لا يسبب الصدأ للمعادن ولكن فى تواجد بخار الماء يعمل على تآكل الألومنيوم والزنك.


و - الأمونيــا (Ammonia)

كانت الأمونيا ولازالت تستخدم بكثرة فى المجالات الصناعية والتجارية مثل مصانع الثلج، مصانع التغليف ومخازن التبريد.

ولا تستخدم الأمونيا مع الثلاجات المنزلية والتجارية لأنها غاز خانق، قابل للألتهاب والأنفجار, والأمونيا لا تذيب الزيوت وتعمل على تآكل النحاس.

ومن مزايا الأمونيا أنها لا تؤثر علىالبيئة، وذات أكبر طاقة كامنة للتبخير، ولها ضغط متوسط عند التكثيف، متوافرة، ورخيصة وتحتاج إلى أزاحة صغيرة للضواغط. هذا وتستخدم الأمونيا مع كل أنواع الضواغط الترددية، الدوارة والحلزونية.

موائـع التبريـد الحاليـة




بدأ أنتاج الفريون فى عام 1920 والذى يعتبر مائع تبريد مثالى، غير قابل للأشتعال، أو الأنفجار أوالأختناق ويعتبر أكثر أمانا من موائع التبريد الأولية الأخرى (الأمونيا، ثانى أكسيد الكربون، ثانى أكسيد الكبريت وكلوريد الميثيل.
والفريون عبارة عن مركب هيدروكربونى، يحضر عن طريق أحلال ذرات الهيدروجين فى الميثان (C H4)، الأيثان (C2 H6) والبروبان (C3 H8) بذرات الكلور ثم أحلال ذرات الكلوريدات الفلور.



وأمثلة للفريونات المستحدثة هى :-



أ - فى حالة عدم وجود ذرات هيدروجين :

لمجموعة الميثان : R - 11, R - 12, R - 13, R - 14
لمجموعة الأيثان : R - 113, R - 114, R - 13, R - 115
ولمجموعة البروبان : R - 218

ويلاحظ أن العدد الأول على اليمين يرمز لعدد ذرات الفلور والباقى يرمز لمجموعة الميثان (1)، لمجموعة الأيثان (11) ولمجموعة البروبان (21) :


ب - فى حالة وجود ذرات هيدروجين :

لمجموعة الميثان : R - 21, R - 22, R - 23, R - 40
لمجموعة الأيثان : R - 143

ويلاحظ أن عدد ذرات الهيدروكين أضيفت إلى العدد الأول على الشمال لمجموعة الميثان وللعدد الثانى لمجموعة الأيثان.


بعض الفريونات الشائعة الأستخدام فى الوقت الحاضر





أ - فريون - 11

يستخدم فريون (CF CL3) 11- مع ضواغط الطرد المركزى، نظراً لأنخفاض ضغطه الفعال ولكبر أزاحة الضاغط المطلوبة، ولتكييف هواء المصانع، المخازن والمسارح لأن درجة غليانه عند الضغط الجوى 23.7°م.





ب - فريون - 12

يستخدم فريون (CF2 CL2) 12- كمائع تبريد مفضل لأمانه وخواصه الممتازة ومنها عدم إذابته للزيوت. درجة غليان فريون - 12 عند الضغط الجوى هى - 29.8°م لذا يستخدم فريون - 12 للحصول على درجات الحرارة المتوسطة فى الثلاجات المنزلية والتجارية.





ج - فريون - 13

يستخدم فريون (CF3 CL) 13- حيث له درجة تبخر - 81.5°م عند الضغط الجوى وبالتالى يستخدم للحصول على درجات الحرارة المنخفضة بواسطة أنظمة التبريد التعاقبية لأن درجته الحرجة 28.78°م.





د - فريون - 22

خواص فريون (CHF2 CL) 22- أحسن من خواص فريون - 12، درجة حرارة غليانه عند الضغط الجوى - 40.8°م وحجمه النوعى أقل من نظيره لفريون - 12 عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة، لذا يستخدم فريون - 22 حالياً بدلا من فريون - 12 (للمبردات العميقة)، وللأغراض الصناعية ولمخازن التبريد للحصول على درجات حرارة منخفضة.
والفريون - 22 يذوب فى الزيت عند درجة حرارة التكثيف وينفصل عن الزيت عند درجة حرارة التبخير. يفضل استخدام فريون - 22 بدلا من فريون - 12 لأن سعته التبريدية أكبر بنسبة 60% لنفس الضاغط.




هـ - فريـون - 114

والفريون - 114 (C2 F4 CL2) له درجة غليان 3.6°م عند الضغط الجوى، لذا فأنه يستخدم مع الثلاجات المنزلية ومبردات مياه الشرب ذات الضواغط الدوارة.





و - فريـون - 502

فريون - 502 عبارة عن مخلوط فريون - 22 وفريون - 115 بنسبة مئوية للكتلة 48.8% و 51.2% على التوالى. وقد أستحدث فريون - 502 ليحل محل فريون - 22 فى بعض استخدامات درجات الحرارة المنخفضة مثل مخازن التبريد. ويمتاز فريون - 502 عن فريـون - 22 بأن درجة حرارة الطـرد الأديابانى (37.2°م) أقـل مـن نظيرتها لفريون - 22 (53.3°م) مع أن أزاحة الضاغط والقدرة المطلوبة لنفس سعة التبريد أكبر من نظيرتها لفريون - 22.

موائع التبريـد الحديثـة



أكتشف عام 1974 وجودخفض فى نسبه غاز الأوزون الموجود بطبقه الاورون يسمح بنفاذ الأشعة فوق البنفسيجية. وتبين عام 1985 أن سبب الثقب أنبعاث موائع التبريد الكلوروفلوروكاربون (CFC). وانتشارها لأعلى نحو طبقات الغلاف الجوى العليا.


ولاعتبارات بيئية تم توقيع بروتوكول مونتريال عام 1987 والذى ينص على خفض انتاج (CFC) وتوقفه عام 2000 بعد استحداث موائع بديلة غير مؤثرة على طبقة الأوزون.


وقد تم تأكيد توقيع بروتوكول مونتريال فى لندن عام 1990 وأتفق على تداول الموائع (CFC) فى الدول النامية حتى عام 2010

الموائع (CFC)

الموائع CFC الواسعة الاستخدامات فى الوقـت الحـالى هى :

R-11, R-12, R-114, R-502.

حيث يستخدم المائع R-502 مع مخازن التبريد.

كما يستخدم المائع R-11 مع مبردات المياه ويدخل فى صناعة العوازل الحرارية كعامل رغاوى.

ويعتبر المائع R-12 الأوسع استخداماً فى المجالات : المنزلية، التجارية، مخازن التبريد، تكييف السيارات ومثلجات المياه.



ومنذ توقيع أتفاقية مونتريال والأبحاث تجرى لاستخدامات موائع بديلة لموائع (CFC)، تتمشى مع معدات التبريد الجديدة وتصلح عند احلال وتجديد معدات التبريد الحالية حتى تصل إلى نهاية عمرها الافتراضى وذلك لمدى التبخير من - 40 إلى 4°م ولمدى التكثيف من 21 إلى 55°م. والاتجاه العلمى هو احلال الموائع الهيدروكلوروفلوروكاربونية (HFC)بدل الموائع (HCFC)


مما سبق يتضح أن الموائع البديلة هى

أ - للفريون R-11 : البديل HCFC - 123 ثم HFC - 125.

ب - للفريون R-502 : البديل HCFC - 22 ثم HFC – 134A ، HP 52.

ج - للفريون R-12 : البديل هو HCFC - 22 ، HFC - 134A ، HFC - 152 A والمخاليط المتوالفة من HCFC - 124 ، HFC - 152 A و HCFC - 22 مثل MP 33 و MP 39 خاصة مع وحدات التبريد القديمة التى تحتاج لاعادة شحن.

د - للفريون R-22 : البديل هو MP 39 لدرجات الحرارة المتوسطة والعالية و MP- 66 لدرجات الحرارة المنخفضة.

__________________
!... مـنقـ&ـل
__________________


----------



## mechanic power (20 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
شكرا"
جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (22 يناير 2011)

مجهود غير عادي 
بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز رائد حمامرة






تحياتي


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (24 يناير 2011)

*كتالوج ممتاز لخصائص جميع انوع الفريونات والزيوت المستخدمة فى المجال

هذه المشاركة لاخي الكريم كرم نصار وهذا رابط المشاركة http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t90881.html#post741299

والقصد ان يكون هناك موضوع يعتبر مرجع لكل مايتعلق بمركبات التبريد
وهذه المشاركة لاخي الكريم تستحق الاشادة و كذلك لإرتباطها الكبيرة بهذا الموضوع .

تحياتي للجميع*​


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (8 فبراير 2011)

*منحنى وسيط التبريد R-22




*​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (8 فبراير 2011)

1000 1000 1000 شكرا


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (9 فبراير 2011)

medoo2011m قال:


> 1000 1000 1000 شكرا



تحياتي ميدووووووو

وشكرا على المرور


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 فبراير 2011)

شكراً على المجهود الكبير .


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (10 فبراير 2011)

تحياتي وتقديري الكبي رلك استاذي سليمان
ويارب تتجه الامور في مصر الى الافضل


----------



## Abdo el Husseini (14 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عايز اعرف الفرق بين فريون r 11& r 123 من فيهم يفضل عمل تنظيف لدائرة التبريد به ولماذا وشكرا لكم


----------



## romady (30 أبريل 2011)

:13: جزاك الله خير


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (19 يونيو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سوف يتم ايقاف انتاج فريون R-22 وكذلك R-12 و R-134A في عام 2015 وياتي بدائلهما كالتالي :

بديل R-22 سوف يكون







وبديل R-12 و R-134 سوف يكون







وتقبلوا وافر تحياتي*​


----------



## PS_HVAC (19 يونيو 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا 

جعلة الله في ميزااان حسناتك


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (20 يونيو 2011)

ps_hvac قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> 
> جعلة الله في ميزااان حسناتك



امييييييييين , وشكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## الامير6 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان تكونوا بتمام الصحة والعافية 
سؤالي هو اريد جدول لاختيار الانبوب الشعري للثلاجة والمجمدة التي تعمل على فريون 134 ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## abdosteel2010 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

إخواني الأعزاء أبغي منكم الإفادة في الهرم الفريون أي ترتيب الفريونات في شكل هرمي


----------



## ahmad hussen (28 ديسمبر 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.alabdulrazzag (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (5 ديسمبر 2012)

ما قصرتم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (5 ديسمبر 2012)

​بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكرشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكرشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​


----------



## nofal (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (8 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم و بالجهود المتميزة


----------



## أبونوافل (19 فبراير 2019)

شكراشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكرشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراً شكرشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً
شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراًشكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً​
[FONT=&quot]0 

[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]

​


----------



## أبونوافل (23 أبريل 2019)

الله يجازيكم خير


----------

